# REMOTE TUNING



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, just wanted to share my experience with tuning and a remote tune I got from @SkizeR. I installed a 3 way front setup by Audio Frog using the GS 60-25-10 for drivers in November of 2019. In the time between then and now I’ve tried tuning it myself, equipment (amps and dsp) changes of all types and even combos of both. I am currently running a Helix V Eight and mono amp. With the assistance of another member from the forum I even had a basic tune in it that sounded “ok but I always thought it needed more or was missing something.

Now let me say that I have never had the opportunity of sitting in a SQ car of any sort and really didn’t have a point of reference as to what I should be looking (listening) for. I tried unsuccessfully to tune it using REW and my mic in the past (before Helix) a few times. None sounded “right” and to be brutally honest I really didn’t apply myself to figure out REW properly and spend the time to go through the process as I now understand it. I always hoped to find a local tuner to tune my car but unbelievably in Miami, FL I haven’t found a single one and the one shop I took my car to from right at the beginning did a “tune” on my car that was boosting the sub and that’s it! No setting of timing, no crossover setting (beyond what I had already set before bringing it in) and no EQ. Frustration and disappointment had set in and a little bit of disillusionment from wanting a good system after all I had spent and done. I even considered taking a drive to St Pete to visit Dean and Fernando for them to tune it but I was never able to get them to respond to set it up.

Now for the good part, for a while now I Had been reading posts from Nick (@SkizeR) about “properly setting gains structure” and that 75w was plenty of power for a 3 way setup. I had to find out what he meant so I reached out and after a couple messages he generously offer to “show me”. Let me tell ya the difference was immense and not at all subtle. While he was doing everything in my Helix remotely he noticed couple oddities with the settings in the amp stating “I’m afraid you cold blow your speaker, let me fix this”. Now the settings in the processor were from the “tune” the other forum member made for me that was “ok”. Nick asked me for some REW recordings and I sent them to him, erroneous settings at first in my recordings required me to re-take the measurements. He provided me a tune based off these measurements and said “ this thing needs an overhaul”. So I responded “ you read my mind”. I asked if he could do a remote tune so that I can compensate him for his time and efforts in helping me when he didn’t have to. We agreed on a time and date for the remote session.

We began the session ensuring I had all the needed hardware and software required to performed the session. We began by making a fresh set of REW measurements and he started to work on the settings as needed. We made numerous measurements and after each one he tweaked it more and more. He asked me what kind of music I listened to to help him set an expectation for my listening tastes. He then instructed me to listen to a few test tracks to set the sound stage and center the sound. Once that was done he had me put on some music I was familiar with to listen to it. During this process we spoke about the lack of tuners in my area.


OMG WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! In a matter of a few hours what he did for my system was simply incredible. I have a sound that I never had experienced before anywhere! The smile on my face was ear to ear hearing the singer in the proper place on my car! I simply couldn’t believe it and to hear what I had been missing this whole time! I simply can not thank Nick enough for what he has done in my car.


THANK YOU NICK

Albert

p.s. Yesterday i went over to a friends house to help lay out a system in his 2021 Ram 1500 Crew Cab, I sat him in my car as I had mentioned getting it tuned. First thing out of his mouth was " when did you put in a center speaker?" yes that was his reaction to how it sounded. Hehehehehe


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Always happy to help <3

PS, god dang that previous tune was botched lol


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

Noiceee


----------



## RickWilson (Nov 11, 2021)

Nicks poor inbox about to get flooded even more


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

PS, god dang that previous tune was botched lol
[/QUOTE]





I had no clue until you pointed it out, yes I should have looked before but dang! Had you not noticed that x-over point on my poor GS60 it would have gone bye bye in short order.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

Ah man very nice. And very lucky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

@SkizeR Any chance you are planning a vacation to Hawaii at any time? 🤔. I really need a tune done by someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

chargedtaco said:


> @SkizeR Any chance you are planning a vacation to Hawaii at any time? 🤔. I really need a tune done by someone that knows what they are doing.


If you could convince me to take my fiancé there, maybe lol
Or, remote tune, as OP and I just did


----------



## HandyLGCA (12 mo ago)

Dope!
yeah mine sounds great but I’m being patient for several reasons but every time I tweak it just a little I get a little more from it. This **** takes time, or experience, or both. And I’m not taking it into a shop near me because I know I’m gonna get the “well why didn’t you buy stuff here” speech.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Nick what do you charge for a remote tune ? Just wondering ??

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Nick what do you charge for a remote tune ? Just wondering ??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


$500 flat rate, money back guarantee. Single seat tunes only. Definitely not the cheapest, but guarantee the best to offer it. I'm doing one with @Sirikenewtron as we speak, and he has had it done now by 4 other people lol. I'm sure he will chime in shortly. He's listening to it right now


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What do you mean by money back. Not trying to be a smart ass in anyway, just asking. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> What do you mean by money back. Not trying to be a smart ass in anyway, just asking.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


If you are not happy, I will refund your money.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Fair enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

Nick Did his thing last night with my helix p6 mk2/ set up And I was finally able to get a little seat time this morning. 

Really good dude and obviously extremely knowledgeable with this stuff. Nick was also able to find a few things that weren’t quite right with my system which none of my other Remote Tuning people ever noticed or at least mentioned if they did. 

I think OP mentioned this as well but just the output difference alone is a crazy difference after he was done. 
Very good imaging and centerstage, detail and upfront bass everything up in the windshield and excellent midbass. 

Also as mentioned I’m somewhat of a remote tune whore, unfortunately it’s my only option where I’m at, and his right out of the gate was the best I’ve had before making any additional adjustments. 
My other remote tunes there was several follow up sessions adjusting for different things per my request. 

If you’re considering it I say jump on it asap because who knows how long he’s going to be offering this this time, especially if your situation is similar to mine where there is no Dsp Tuning people worth a damn anywhere near you. The dude is crazy busy as it is not sure if he’s human or robot. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Sirikenewtron said:


> Nick Did his thing last night with my helix p6 mk2/ set up And I was finally able to get a little seat time this morning.
> 
> Really good dude and obviously extremely knowledgeable with this stuff. Nick was also able to find a few things that weren’t quite right with my system which none of my other Remote Tuning people ever noticed or at least mentioned if they did.
> 
> ...


At $250 an hour I think he can make time! Good for you Nick! If remote is $500, how much is hands on?


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

DaveG said:


> At $250 an hour I think he can make time! Good for you Nick! If remote is $500, how much is hands on?


It’s a good chunk of change for sure but myself I have more money than that into tunes that I will never use because they were crap for lack of better description, that includes two shops highly recommend who did it in person. 
I think a normal person would’ve called it quits long ago and just accepted crappy tunes, (or buckle down and learn all this which I have no interest or time to do so) obviously I’m a glutton for punishment and emptying my wallet. 
If I would’ve had this tune right off the bat I think I would have saved a decent amount of $$$. 

I wish I could have him do an in person tune, unfortunately logistically it would cost me thousands of dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DaveG said:


> At $250 an hour I think he can make time! Good for you Nick! If remote is $500, how much is hands on?


flat rate $600 for single seat.

That 500 you are paying for is mostly for the headaches that I just _know _will arise lol


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

skizr.
What DSPs will you work with?
Do you make the adjustments or tell me what to make and rerun REW


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

scooterfrog said:


> skizr.
> What DSPs will you work with?
> Do you make the adjustments or tell me what to make and rerun REW


I will work with all Audiotec Fischer DSP's, JL Audio, JL Audio, Mosconi, MiniDSP, Dayton, Zapco, etc. The list of ones I won't work with is shorter. Audiocontrol. That's pretty much it lol. Too buggy. I will also not deal with slow internet or laptops. It makes things much more difficult and drawn out.
The only thing the other person needs to do is hold and move the microphone around, and hit play. Thats about it for measurements. After that, I coach you on using your ears with various test tracks to listen for certain cues. That's it. It's all straightforward.


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> I will work with all Audiotec Fischer DSP's, JL Audio, JL Audio, Mosconi, MiniDSP, Dayton, Zapco, etc. The list of ones I won't work with is shorter. Audiocontrol. That's pretty much it lol. Too buggy. I will also not deal with slow internet or laptops. It makes things much more difficult and drawn out.
> The only thing the other person needs to do is hold and move the microphone around, and hit play. Thats about it for measurements. After that, I coach you on using your ears with various test tracks to listen for certain cues. That's it. It's all straightforward.


RF DRS1?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

scooterfrog said:


> RF DRS1?


Not sure how that would work since that is tuned purely via Bluetooth from your phone, right?


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah. I'm comfortable with the software but you would need to hold my hand through the rew parts. I don't think I can run it under windows subsystem for Android. But I can try. First


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Here ya go, everyone.









Remote DSP Tuning with Nick of Vanguard Automotive...


Hey everyone, Nick Apicella of Vanguard Automotive Design here again. As far as I know, I am the guy who started this whole remote tuning thing, and I'm back offering this service for the foreseeable future. This is a great service for those that aren't confident that they are getting the most...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------

